# Tren Question



## milehighguy (Nov 10, 2012)

Can anyone share some thoughts or their experience with Tren-Dione?  I  took Tren LV from PP back in the day and did not enjoy it all that much.   I have seen Tren-Dione (Estra-4,9,11-Triene-3,17 Dione) still floating  around and I am wondering if this is worth buying?  I was told  this is a much better compound then the original Tren supplements that  were solid when PP came out with their version.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

No experience myself with that particular compound.
Word of caution: you'll want to protect your liver when taking it. Liv.52 is the way to go for that.

Here is info copied and pasted unedited from another forum:

This is a copy and paste from one of HENRYV'S write ups on ph/ds  

  the product that has got everyone talking about  
  Trenavar  
  Nomenclature:  

  Estra-4,9,11-triene-3,17-dione  

  Synonyms:   

  Trenavar, Trendione  

  History:  

  This is a brand new prohormone from PHF/IBE, never seen before on the prohormone or pharmaceutical market.  

  Function:  

  This is a prohormone to the veterinary drug and black-market   bodybuilding steroid trenbolone. Unlike previous "tren" prohormones,   this one actually converts in the body to trenbolone. Previous "tren"   PHs converted to the structurally similar - but markedly weaker -   steroid dienolone.  

  Structure:  

  This  prohormone has the same three conjugated double bonds as  trenbolone,  and differs from it only in that this hormone has a  17-ketone, where  trenbolone has a 17b-hydroxy function. In the body this  ketone will be  readily hydrolysed by 17b-hydroxysteroid dehydrogenase  type 5  (17b-HSD5) into the active form, trenbolone.  

  Effects:  

  Conversion to trenbolone should be high, so effects should be  identical  to the injectable form - with the exception of the famed  "tren cough".  Whatever the explanation for "tren cough" (and many have  been  suggested), since it's a reaction to the sudden parenteral  introduction  of some compound directly into the body, it's highly  unlikely that any  orally administered compound will have the same  effect.  
  Trenbolone is one of the strongest injectable steroids on  the market, so  effects experienced from Trenavar can be expected to be  largely the  same - huge strength and size increases, accelerated fat  loss, and  enhanced vascularity.  

  Side Effects:  

  Blood pressure is likely to be dose-dependently elevated to a   significant degree, cholesterol levels and liver function markers are   likely to be adversely affected, though to what extent remains to be   seen. Commonly reported trenbolone sides include night-sweats, mood   swings, androgenic hair loss and/or growth, temporary loss of libido, as   well as the suppression of endogenous testosterone production, and it   would be sensible to assume that these may also result from use of   Trenavar.  

  Metabolism and Bioavailability:  

   Warning: if you're not interested in advanced steroid metabolism   discussion, skip over this section. If you want solid info on how and   why an oral tren PH should work, read on.  

  The anabolic  effects of trenbolone are due in part to the enhanced  androgen receptor  binding that the conjugated double bond system causes  [1], and also  because trenbolone is an antagonist of the glucocorticoid  receptor [2].  The double bonds extending up the backbone of the steroid  flattens the  steroid considerably, which makes it an excellent fit for  the androgen  receptor. It also makes the molecule much more flexible,  and therefore  less receptor-specific [3]. Trenbolone is incapable of  being affected  by 5a-reductase, 5b-reductase, or aromatase. But will it  work orally?  

  The first place to turn to for information on steroids is the seminal   1969 work Androgens and Anabolic Agents by Julius Vida. Unfortunately   this compound isn't among the 666 compounds discussed there, and there's   a shortage of information on trenbolone by oral adminstration. I was   fortunate enough to find a study which compared the anabolic effects of   oral and subcutaneous application of trenbolone in rats [4], and the   results were frankly startling. They found that to have a comparable   anabolic effect, trenbolone needed to be administered orally at 100   times the dosage as when administered by subcutaneous injection (see   graph). Sounds pretty bad for a tren PH then, right? Well, the good news   is we're not rats.  


  Trenbolone is metabolised  differently in different species - in rats,  around 40% is excreted as a  dione form, as well as several metabolites  hydroxylated in various  positions [5], but in man only one metabolite  has been identified - the  17a-epimer [6].  







  The ratio of excreted trenbolone (17b-trenbolone) to epitrenbolone  (17a-trenbolone) is estimated at 1:5 in a 24hr period [7].  

   What this means is that although Trenavar is a prohormone to  trenbolone,  it doesn't appear to be a significant metabolite in humans.  The  equilibrium of the reaction between 17-one and 17b-ol appears to  be  weighted heavily - in fact pretty much exclusively - in favor of  the  17b-ol, so Trenavar should convert readily to the active form   trenbolone. Once converted to trenbolone, it will be open to the same   metabolism mechanisms as injectable tren - conversion via sulfatase to   epitrenbolone and excretion as glucoronides.  

  Of course,  this is largely conjecture, since neither trenbolone nor a  precursor to  it has ever been on the supplement market before... or has  it?  
  A  few years ago ALRI released an encapsulated product called "Methoxy   TRN", advertised as containing "17b-methoxytrienbolone". This was   quickly pulled from the shelves soon after its release, leaving only a   few highly-collectable bottles and a reputation for tremendous strength   and size gains and roadmap vascularity. This supplement was tested in   2008, and the researchers discovered the tell-tale mass spectra of   trenbolone (and no sign of the advertised methoxy group) [8].  

  Detection Limits:  

  An anti-doping study from 1996 found that orally administered  trenbolone  was detectable by mass spectrometry for two to four days  after a single  administration, unlike injectable trenbolone, which is  detectable for  much longer [9]. The detection of trenbolone after  administration of  Trenavar is likely to follow similar lines, though  detection methods may  have improved since then. Athletes subjected to  doping tests should of  course avoid this and all other prohibited  performance-enhancing  products altogether.  

  Dosages and Cycle Durations:  

  Empirical evidence is the only way to determine this; once the product   has been used by enough people we'll have a better idea of how much,  and  for how long, Trenavar is best used.


----------



## colochine (Nov 10, 2012)

I recommend Trenbolone acetate or Trenbolone enanthate injected directly into you muscle.




Not some sissy as derivative you take orally.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Nov 10, 2012)

colochine said:


> I recommend Trenbolone acetate or Trenbolone enanthate injected directly into you muscle.



I thought I'd read here somewhere that real men inject tren into their eyeball.  Eye Injection Procedure - YouTube


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 10, 2012)

chocolatemalt said:


> I thought I'd read here somewhere that real men inject tren into their eyeball.  Eye Injection Procedure - YouTube



No, a real man inject directly into the testicles. Fuckin' trannies.


----------



## JR. (Nov 11, 2012)

thats the real Deal


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2012)

colochine said:


> I recommend Trenbolone acetate or Trenbolone enanthate injected directly into you muscle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some men don't have the courage to pin gears 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 11, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Some men don't have the courage to pin gears



They're called "frightened little girls."

Actually my recommendation is to do as much research as you need to do to come to an informed decision.
The opinion of a physician is far superior to any information you may find online.

Anabolic steroids is not always the right answer.

Prohormones definitely have their place. They're a big slice of the $20 billion a year supplement pie.
Still, do your research, ask intelligent questions and formulate your own plan based on what you learn.

Good luck.

*The best way to quit using anabolic steroids is to not start using them in the first place. *


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2012)

Prohormones have their place due to legality, not effectiveness 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 12, 2012)

some phs make good kickers


----------

